# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  نكات حلوة للماسنجر

## سمراء

جبت لكم نكات للماسنجر اتمنى تعجبكم

u) الحب ليس بجريمه بل خيانتك هي اكبر جريمه (u)

إنْ لم يكن الحبّ جنوناً وتطرّفاً وشراسة وافتراساً عشقياً للآخــر•• فهو إحساس لا يُعـــوّل عليه

اللهم زد من يحبـــــــــــــــــــني جنونــــــــــــا بي ومن يكرهـــــــــــــني نعمة العـــــــــــــــقل

قد أبينا ان نعيش الذل او نحني الرؤوس فلنا في اهل بيت المصطفى 

اغلى الدروس فإذا اظلمت الدنيا فهم فيها الشموع

انا ما همني فرحي و لاني للفرح مشتاق و لكن ليه يا دينا اذا بفرح تبكيني

العجيب في هذا الزمان إن اصبح الحب مثل اكياس الشاي ترمى بعد الإستعمال

عسى الفرحة سنين .. كل ساعه وكل حيـــــــن

إني أرى أجمل مافي هذه الدنيا في عيونك..فلا تجعلها تغيب عني..ولاتمسح أجمل مافيها بدموعـــك

أنا شفت الزهر مايل .. وظنيته يناديني .. قطفته يوم ظميته .. لقيته للأسف ذبلان

عالم صعب عليه وصفه , وما زلت اهذي بصمت وسكون

قلت أنساك وأكابر لقيتك تشغل الخاطر ولوبعتك أنا خاسر لانك في البشر نادر

«®°•.¸.•°°•.¸.•°™القمر يضوي من نور شمسك ... حبيبي ™°•.¸.•°°•.¸.•°®»

من السهل ان يشتاق الإنسان لمن يحب ولكن من الصعب ان يجده كلما اشتاق اليه....

عندي شعور قد البحر .. عندي الحنان قد الربيع .. عندي هموم قد المطر .. عندي محبة للجميع

مكسورة روحي كسر .. وقليبي هم مكسور

أزمة حـــــر .. يوم الحصاد المر >> من أبرز فعاليات البحرين غير وغير

اللي يبي الزين كله.. والصاحب اللي ما يمله.. درب عيال سار لازم يدله

ولدتك أمك باكياً, والناس من حولك ضاحكون, فأحرص على أن تموت 
ضاحكاً والناس من حولك باكون...

$4(W) ••.•´¯`•.•• عنواني الحزن والآهات مملكتي ** والضيم اصبح مقره داخل اعماقي ••.•´¯`•.•• (W).

عندما لا تدري النفس كيف تروي روحاً سكنت روحها فهي تشتاق، ولكن... بصمت مؤلم!!

إنت حبي و الشوق إنت *** مافي أحد أحلى منك
(w) راحت العطلة وعلى العطلة السلام .. ضاعت السهرة وورا السهرة المنام (w)

تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## اخت القمر

يعطيك العافية على النكاااااااااات

----------


## سمراء

يسلمو اخت القمر
ومشكورة ع الرد
وماننحرم من مرورج العطر دوم
دمتي بود
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

أزمة حـــــر .. يوم الحصاد المر >> من أبرز فعاليات البحرين غير وغير

اللي يبي الزين كله.. والصاحب اللي ما يمله.. درب عيال سار لازم يدله

ركزوو على الي بالاحمر شباب
ويسلمووو خيتووو على النكات الحلوه
ويعطيج ربي العافية

----------


## سمراء

ههههههههه
يسلمو توتة بحرانية 
مشكورة ع الرد الحلو
وربي لا يحرمنا من مرورج العطر دوم
دمتي بود
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*مشكووره خيتوو على النكاات الحلووة*
*الله يعطيج العافيه*

*تحياتي*

----------


## سمراء

تسلمين ونة
ومشكورة على ردج الحلو
ما ننحرم من مرورج دوم
دمتي بود
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## hope

يسلموو على النكات  سمراء


ننتظر جديدك ...


تحياتي
حور العين ..

----------


## سمراء

الله يسلمك حور العين
وتسلمين على الرد الحلو
ماننحرم من مرورج دوم
دمتي بود
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## صمت الجروح

(w) راحت العطلة وعلى العطلة السلام .. ضاعت السهرة وورا السهرة المنام (w)
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



يسلمووووووووووو


صمتـ الجروح .....

----------


## سمراء

الله يسلمج صمت الجروح
وتسلمين على الرد الحلو
ما ننحرم من جديدج دوم
دمتي بود
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

يسلمووووووووووو


يعطيك العافيه على الجمل الحلوه


دمتــــــــــــِ بحفظ اللــــــــــــــه

----------


## سمراء

الله يسلمج سحر القوافي
تسلمين يالغلا على الرد
وربي لا يحرمنا من مرورج العطر
دمتي بود
تحياتي 
سمراء

----------


## نملة فوشية

يسلموووووو نكات مررة رووعة ^_^

----------


## دموع طفلة

مشكوررره اختي سمراااااء ع النكات الحلوه 
والله يعطيكِ العافيه 
تقبلي مروري 
أنين القلب

----------


## ومضة امل

تشكري اختي سمراء على النكات الحلوه

----------


## سمراء

يسلمونملة فوشية وانين القلب ومضة امل على الرد الحلو
وماننحرم من مروركم المتميز
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شوووووووووكرن توبيكات حلوه ولها معاني رائعه

----------


## samaweya

يسلموووو حبيبتي عاالنكاات واايد حلوه 

تسلمين :)

----------


## مالكك الحزين

مشكووورة على هالنكات الجميلة ونحلي بها الماسنجر

----------


## سمراء

يسلمو المشاكسة ،، سماوية ومالكك الحزين 
ومشكورين على احلى ردود
ماننحم من مروركم العطر 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## الدلوعـــــة

*مشكووووووووووورة اختي سمراء على النكات الحلوة* 


*النكات حلوة بس انتي احلى* 


*والله لا يحرمنا من جديدج* 



*تحياتي الدلوعـــــة*

----------


## القلب الوفيـ ــ

يسلموو خيتو
.
.
.
..
عالنكات الحلوة
.
...
دمتيــــ ـــ ــ بود ـــــــ ــ ـ

----------


## نهله

شكرآ على النكات المعبرة الجميله

وتسلمى وياريت على طول يكون فى جديد....من النكات الحلوة دى000

----------

